# Fine Woodworking video on Musclechuck



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

I just saw this video by fine woodworking magazine on the musclechuck. It helped me understand it better to see it demonstrated like that. I'm going to get one once I get my table finished and set up with my new Triton. 

Quick Change Collets Make Routing Easier - Fine Woodworking Video

I wasn't sure where to post this, so feel free to move it if it's not in the right place.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good find, Katie.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Fanstatic accessory for a router.
I have one on my Bosch1617. I wish they made em for 1/4" routers as well.
Bob


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks, James. I appreciate having found out about this from the forum.



tvman44 said:


> Fanstatic accessory for a router.
> I have one on my Bosch1617. I wish they made em for 1/4" routers as well.
> Bob


If they made these for 1/4" routers I would have gotten one for my DW611 already! I love that router but hate the darn button you have to push for changing bits. I don't have a lot of hand strength and it's really difficult. I prefer two wrenches to the button, but an allen wrench looks like the supreme luxury!

I was looking over the Musclechuck collet adapters they have for 1/4" bits and will likely get one since I have a bunch of them due to having the DW611 and using it a lot.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for that great video, now perhaps members will realize why I'm so one eyed about the MUSCLECHUCK.


----------



## oughtsix (Feb 13, 2015)

I picked up a Dewalt 618 set at homedepot for $40 with a missing power cord and a missing collet. I decided to get a muscle chuck instead of buying a dewalt collet. I can't say th muscle chuck is worth the extra money. It does what is says it will do but I have never had that much problem with conventional collets.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

oughtsix said:


> I picked up a Dewalt 618 set at homedepot for $40 with a missing power cord and a missing collet. I decided to get a muscle chuck instead of buying a dewalt collet. I can't say th muscle chuck is worth the extra money. It does what is says it will do but I have never had that much problem with conventional collets.


What about the convenience of half a turn with a 4mm Allen key to fit/remove the bit and the extra half inch or so depth of cut and in most cases bit change from above the table using a ball ended Allen key.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I've been thinking about one of these for awhile, but haven't actually seen one in action. Thanks for posting this. It goes onto my wishlist. I have Triton TRA001 and a couple of 1617s, so I think the Triton comes first since its in the table.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for the video. Wonder why they can't sell us one with the router? I guess the cost would put them out of the market.

The guy in the vid talked about vibration. Any of you guys have trouble with vibration? He also didn't show you how hard it is to get the collet on your router off.

Also, I'm with Katie on the button pushing locks. Sometimes they don't click in at the right place to be able to use the wrench so easily. 

I don't need the mussel for my router table because my router is accessible by opening the top. So I don't have to run the lift up either. But I might buy one for hand routing.

Al


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

The articles included on that same page are worth a look as well.


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for posting. Very informative.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks Katie.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Do be aware that the early version of the Triton TRA001 uses the #11 whilst the new version uses a #8.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

How does a set screw on one side of the muscle chuck not cause it to be unbalanced?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"He also didn't show you how hard it is to get the collet on your router off."
Every router that I've ever handled you simply unscrew it with your fingers. As for adjusting or removing the MUSCLECHUCK, same thing once it's loosened.


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

harrysin said:


> Do be aware that the early version of the Triton TRA001 uses the #11 whilst the new version uses a #8.


Thanks, Harry! I'm going to get one and just got the new Triton TRA 001, so I'll make sure to get the right one.


----------



## Paul Brierly (Feb 19, 2015)

Handy I saw this on someones table router this shows you what to do so as a result I'm going to check ebay. Plus I discovered the Fine Woodworking site earlier in the week when I borrowed their Best Tips finishing etc book from the libary it has some great ideas. I looked for the book & found you can download it from their site for approx $20. However as I have limited monthly download a I spoke to a friend who has unlimited download is going to try & get it for me.


----------



## whitetimothyaus (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for sharing a great video.


----------



## oughtsix (Feb 13, 2015)

harrysin said:


> What about the convenience of half a turn with a 4mm Allen key to fit/remove the bit and the extra half inch or so depth of cut and in most cases bit change from above the table using a ball ended Allen key.


I use a Porter Cable 7518 in my router table. I use the Dewalt 618 with the muscle chuck hand held mostly. So I am probably not the typical user. I like the double nuts on the Porter Cable collets. I like how they dislodge the collet when you unscrew the top nut all the way. To replace the missing collet on my Dewalt 618 was going to be something like $30.... so I figured that made the muscle chuck $30 cheaper for me.

I don't resally care for the extra bit height... it makes me feel like there is extra leverage working against the spindle... but it has never caused me any problems.

I confess that I am not a big router table user, I prefer my shapers especially since I got a powerr feeder. (please don't kick me off the forum!)

The side of the muscle chuck with the allen head screw is actually lighter than the rest of the collet. There are a couple of holes drilled in the oposite side of the chuck to balance the muscle chuck. I read about how to correct for the misbalance when I got my chuck like they show in the video. I have no vibration problems but by mentioning how to balance the chuck I always have in the back of my mind... is my router perfectly balaned? :fie:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This is where precision engineering using CNC machines are able to achieve exact balance by drilling the correct amount from where it will achieve perfect balance. I haven't had to make adjustments on any of my three routers, a Triton TRA001 under the table, a Makita 3612C on skis and on my hand held Makita RP2301FC.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

harrysin said:


> "He also didn't show you how hard it is to get the collet on your router off."
> Every router that I've ever handled you simply unscrew it with your fingers. As for adjusting or removing the MUSCLECHUCK, same thing once it's loosened.


So this just threads over the "top half" of my collet? 

Guess I thought you had to remove the whole thing. Which I have done on older routers to replace the bearings. 

Sorry

Al


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

It replaces the top half of your existing collet Thats why its important to get the right model


----------



## rj48203 (Nov 1, 2012)

After seeing the FWW video a couple of weeks ago, I decided to try the Musclechuck. I got the Type 3 for my Dewalt 618. 

I had some trouble getting it to work right. The extra mass and larger diameter of the chuck compared to a standard router collet makes it very sensitive to any variation in mounting alignment. It had vibration problems, even after following the manufacturer's recommended procedure for dealing with it. I was sure the spindle on the router was reasonably good, because it had only .0015" runout using the standard collet. I thoroughly cleaned the chuck and the spindle, and rotated/tested the chuck in small steps through a full 360 degrees and still had vibration. I eventually found that by rotating it slightly back and forth around the desired position, with the nut just loose enough to allow it to move, then tightening the nut, I was able to get it to seat with down to .003" runout and very little vibration.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Robert. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net. 

Congrats on purchasing the Musclechuck. It truly is a wonderful addition to your router. If you have ANY questions, or problems, do not hesitate to contact John DeRosa and talk to him. His number is on their web page. He stands behind his product and will make it right for you. It might take him a bit to get back to you as he's almost a one man show, but he WILL get back to you.


----------



## rj48203 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks Brian. I'm happy to know that the tool comes from someone with such a good reputation. I'm very pleased with it now that I've got it properly installed, and will probably get another for the PC 7518 in my router table.

Robert


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's very rare, if not unique for a MUSCLECHUCK to give such a problem. would it be possible to post shots of the test set-up, also could you go to the trouble of repeating the tests several times with each chuck and post the results. Not only would I, but MANY other members would be greatly appreciative Robert.


----------



## rj48203 (Nov 1, 2012)

harrysin said:


> It's very rare, if not unique for a MUSCLECHUCK to give such a problem. would it be possible to post shots of the test set-up, also could you go to the trouble of repeating the tests several times with each chuck and post the results. Not only would I, but MANY other members would be greatly appreciative Robert.


Sorry for the delay in responding. I'm happy to report that the additional Musclechuck Type 1 I ordered for the PC 7518 in my router table installed beautifully. On the first go, it had .001" runout at the bit just beyond the collet, using the same dial indicator setup (different mounting, of course) as I did for the DW618. A single 45 degree chuck vs shaft rotation made the runout less than half of a .001" division on the dial, barely causing the dial to twitch. More than adequate for woodworking.

I'm OK with the .003" runout on the DW618 for now, so I haven't taken the time to go back at the DW618 to see if I can improve it with another cleaning and round of fittings. If/when I do, I'll post the results.

If I've uploaded it correctly, here's a photo of the test setup on the PC7518. It was identical for the DW618 except that the dial indicator was mounted to the router's fixed base frame.

Robert


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Got to really use mine for the first time a couple of weeks ago. Best thing since peanut butter!! Wish I had gotten one sooner!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This is a prime example of how we all benefit when members ask questions. When a member asked if the Musclechuck was worth while I didn't know the answer so I got one. I was so impressed that I talked John into making them for all the popular routers. This has benefited so many people just because a question was asked.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Not another Musclechuck Thread,

And just when I thought it was safe to go back into the Forum. :smile:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If it says Musclechuck on the thread title then you know not to click on it don't you Ken? No one is forcing you to read or comment on this.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's no different Ken to members seeing a post by Ken Bee or harrysin and deciding whether to open it or skip it!


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Ken Bee said:


> Not another Musclechuck Thread,
> 
> And just when I thought it was safe to go back into the Forum. :smile:


Just to clarify this post to those that have no clue what is meant by what I said.

I had a bad experience with a thread I started concerning the Musclechuck. I said some things I shouldn't have and some forum members made an issue of it to the point where it got out of hand and I didn't help matters any by being my outspoken self and adding to the fray. I haven't anything to say about the Musclechuck in this thread so y'all can relax. In fact this will be my last post in this thread unless somebody wants my opinion or advice about the Musclechuck. :smile:

What I said is in reference to movies JAWS and JAWS 2 where the tagline was, "Just When I Thought It Was Safe To Get Back In The Water". It is a joke people and nothing more nee the smily face :smile: I seem to forget though there are those that haven't a sense of humor and for that I am sorry.

I would like to thank the OP for the link to Fine Woodworking and the video about the Musclechuck. Too bad that wasn't available a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The only reason Ken that I butted in was because you stated that there was nothing controversial in THIS post, giving the impression that you wouldn't dream of posting derogatory statements. Your post above closes this discussion.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't have one yet but I sure would like to have a Muscle Chuck. It seems there is an endless list of things that would be nice to have but really don't need. I say if you got the free money to buy it go ahead but don't get caught up into believing this is a must have.

Don


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I have six Bosch 1617EVS routers, and a MuscleChuck on every one of them. I haven't started building the five-router table yet, but I hope that this addition to the stock router will make my life easier!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Don, I always say that everyone should work with what they are most comfortable with. Is a Musclechuck a required item? Absolutely not. It does make changing bits a lot easier, especially in a lift.


----------

